# I call it the Blue Willow scarf-W



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok I finished the beaded scarf.. It was done in fingering merino yarns on a 8 dent reed 2 threads each hole and slot measuring 7 inches. I loved doing the beading and did a Leno lace and spaced it about every 2 1/2 inches I back stitched the ends and knotted every 2 and added the blue fringe to blend


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow.....that is just beautiful. I love how you put the beads in.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful scarf.....great job!!!


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful. Very nice job on the beading.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I love this very much. Blue Willow is one of my favorites. I collect dishes when I find them at resale shops and also antique stores. My dishes are Yorktowne from Pfaltzgraf and so you know I love blue and white. 

You have done a lovely job of the weaving and the embroidery!!!!!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful. I love the leno and beading.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you ... All of you inspire me to do these things Thanks


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So very, very pretty!


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful ... Interesting beadwork.. I think I will give beading a try when I get my current project(poncho) off the loom. Your picture of beading inspires me!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow now that is SOOOOO PRETTY. I guess I will need to practice practice and more practice to be as good as your weaving. In time I guess but I am working on it. I would love to wear that it is amazing and you will get so many compliments. Enjoy it.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Incredible! Love it


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

How pretty - and well-named!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is just awesome


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

That is so pretty.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so lovely


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24:Beautiful scarf!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

lovely, very zen and I bet very soft. Nice work.


----------

